# Moldy Hay!



## jlsullivan (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been lurking on here for a while-- such an awesome forum. Anyway, today (while I was at work) my well-intentioned house guests were cleaning out a little-used area outside, and they found some moldy hay. I just got an e-mail from them saying that they put the moldy hay in with my very pregnant goat, Gracie-- I immediately got in touch with them when I saw this, and they removed the hay within about an hour of it going into her pen, but they said that she definitely ate some of it. 

My question: I know that eating moldy hay is a big no-no, and I'm kind of freaking out--- there's no going back at this point...is there anything I can do in the short-term to minimize the risk that she'll get sick? What about her babies? She's due any day! I know to watch out for sneezing/coughing/eye-twitch, but in the meantime, is there anything I can do?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Jess


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Sorry about your issue I haven't had it happen but here is a article. [http://en.allexperts.com/q/Goats-3480/2011/2/Grass-tetany-listeria-1.htm

I would watch to see that she is eating clean hay and drinking normal.
I also would contact a vet if they are sure she consumed some!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You may be surprised at this...but, goats are fairly picky eaters, she may have eaten around the bad stuff.
I'd just moniter her for now, if she starts to show sign of toxicity...staggering, refusing food...crying out, bloaty then I would contact a vet ASAP.
Or, just in case...you can dose her with Milk of Magnesia, it won't hurt and it will help push anything bad out of her gut, follow up within 6-8 hours with either Probiotic paste or powder or even yogurt with live cultures. Keep fresh hay and water out for her at all times.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Liz...I would assume she ate around the moldy stuff. Every once in awhile, i'll throw a bale in the goat pen that has mold in it by accident and the goats will eat around it and won't even touch the nasty stuff. 

I would just keep a close eye on her. Liz pretty much covered everything i'd recommend. :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

A friends two doe's just did this same thing a few weeks back... they were also VERY pregnant... first thing we noticed was diarhea that got VERY severe after a few hours... then signs of impending labor, ligs started getting VERY squishy even though they still had some time left before their due dates, udders also filled, overall they pretty much went into full labor. One doe kidded w/tirplets about 24 hrs after eating the moldy hay...all babies were DOA. The second doe was removed from the hay hours earlier (she went home with us) and she actually didn't kid until the following day, her single baby survived just fine.

As to both doe's.... (from advice given here), we gave the doe's some Charcoal capsules that we purchased at Walgreens (these remove/absorb the toxins in the goats system) then we administered LOTS of Pepto for the diarrhea they were having, gave lots of electrolyte drenches, a vitamin B shot... then after the birth they went thru a round of antibiotics. Both are very happy healthy ladies now, thankfully.

Hopefully you won't see any of these sypmtoms and your goats didn't get the chance to eat any of the yucky stuff... but just in case...keep these symptoms in mind. And I now KEEP those Charcoal Capsules in my goat medicine kit at all times. Hopefully someone here can chime in on what they were actually called??? Can't remember the brand name off the top of my head...

I'll see if I can't find the topic from our incident....
Here's the topic:
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19649


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Welcome!

I would keep an eye on here, and administer Charcoal Caps or paste if she starts looking off, probiotics and offer baking soda


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## jlsullivan (May 5, 2011)

Hi all--

Well, all is well so far with Gracie, so I'm feeling pretty good about it. I went through the hay, and most of it wasn't visibly moldy--it seems possible she just picked around the nasty stuff.

Anyway, no bad symptoms at all (and she's eating and drinking normally etc...), and there are LOTS of baby-movements. So, looks like this story should have a happy ending 

Thanks for all your help. We've got a big storm moving in tomorrow and I sure as heck can't find Gracie's ligs anywhere, so here's hoping for kids soon 

Jess


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing well! I am sure that she is in the clear now since a goats metabolism is so quick. Good luck on the upcoming kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear that Jess! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good news.... :thumb: ....glad they are OK..... :hug:


----------

